# Anyone want a signature?



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey all.

I'm offering to make signatures =D

Just fill this out

Writing:
Font Colour:
Background Color:
Picture(s):
Type:
Other:


Examples:

Type 1:




























Type 2:




























I can also make sparkly images. If you want a spakle image you need to find me a picture of a cartoon. I can only make cartoons sparkly. =]

Sparkles:


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2007)

I just want the one that says wild at heart if thats okey? Thay are brillent i wish I could do that!


----------



## RunicsGirl16 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd love one. I just have to get a picture of my favorite horse first!  How long are you doing these?


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:


> I just want the one that says wild at heart if thats okey? Thay are brillent i wish I could do that!


Sorry, its not a freebie. I can make you a different one if you'd like. Just find me a picture.


RunicsGirl16--Sure. I'm doing them all the time, so you don't have to rush. =]


----------



## xX_JuniorPrincess_Xx (Feb 15, 2007)

Writing: Can you write Junior Princess on it?
Font Colour: Pink
Picture(s): 
Type: 1
Other: 
Can the font be like .. the one that says "Abby"? Thankies!


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

I can't do that as a Type 1 because the picture is poor quality and not big enough. I can cut it out and put it on a background though. Like type 2.


----------



## xX_JuniorPrincess_Xx (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok! Sorry, I dont have very good pictures of JP..
Font: Pink
Backround: black
Type: 1


----------



## RunicsGirl16 (Feb 13, 2007)

Writing: Runic
Font Colour: blue navy
Background Color: something blue but lighter than navy
Picture(s): http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l110/aphlover1616/yeah1.jpg
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l110/aphlover1616/yeah.jpg
Type: 2
Other: maybe have a poem of something like yours about horses or black horses or something but thatâ€™s only optional!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I would LOVE to have one, I just need to pick a good picture and find a small poem that I like and I will post it


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Okay. I'm working on JP's right now.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

xX_JuniorPrincess_Xx::


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

RunicsGirl16::

Sorry, I couldn't find any good poems =[


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

How big do the pictures need to be??


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Normal sized. I can always resize them if they're too big. If they're small, I'll cry and tell you I need another picture. =]


----------



## RunicsGirl16 (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow! That's awesome thanks!  I might ask for another when I get a better picture of him if that's okay!


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Sure thing =]


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

Writing: fancy!
Font Colour: black...don't really care
Background Color:what ever..fancy
Picture(s):http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/keva100/2006 shows/?action=view&current=GalaDaysSept-12.jpg
or 
http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/keva100/2006 shows/?action=view&current=emilykevAjuly06.jpg
or
http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/keva100/keva/?action=view&current=Keva-1.jpg
Type: 
Other: make it fancy..lol


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

What do you want written on it? Fancy? I'm confused....


----------



## RunicsGirl16 (Feb 13, 2007)

Writing: Runic 
Font Colour: Something darker than #849972
Background Color: Some kind of lighter green like this maybe #849972?
Picture(s):http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l110/aphlover1616/yeahyeahyeah2.jpg
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l110/aphlover1616/yeahyeahyeah.jpg
Type: 2 
Other: sorry the pictures aren't very good


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd like one if you don't mind doing it. Here is my photobucket album, you can pick out what pics would work for you. I just want it to say Ella Rose in fancy writing, and maybe a pink background....or black, but she's dark, so whatever would work better. Thanks!!  

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h275/natwlsn/Ella Rose/


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

Could you also add this rose to the picture somewhere too please?


----------



## jumpinginthedark (Feb 9, 2007)

i was just wondering but how do you do these? :?:


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Blahh. Sorry guys. I've been busy. T_T

I'll get to work on them today. =D

jumpinginthedark--I use a program called GIMP.


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

Rio's Kabam said:


> What do you want written on it? Fancy? I'm confused....


write keva, and what ever you think is good...fancy as in fancy writing


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

Writing: Huntsgreen Mischief and Gemma together for life

Font Colour: Blue

Background Color: Red

Picture(s): http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r32/gemma_mischief04/7-picture31.gif
http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r32/gemma_mischief04/8-picture11-1.gif

Type: 1

Other: Hearts and stars if poss.

P.S. is it poss if you could make this picture sparkle?
http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/...ischiief/thMischiefJumpingLowerBryanston1.jpg[/url]

Thanks so much


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

englishcowgrl said:


> Writing: fancy!
> Font Colour: black...don't really care
> Background Color:what ever..fancy
> Picture(s):http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/keva100/2006 shows/?action=view&current=GalaDaysSept-12.jpg
> ...


 type 1, like the abby picture if you use the second picture


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey i have GIMP but i have no idea how to use it, could you email some instructions TO MY MESSAGES THINGY ASAP IM DESPRATE THANKX


----------



## rachiesmif (Mar 21, 2007)

That cat sparkle is great ^_^ 

Would you be able to make my cartoon drawing into a sparkle please? 

Here is a link to it in my DeviantArt gallery: 

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/50552730/?qo=8&q=by:rachiesmif3&qh=sort:time+-in:scraps

I will be very grateful. 

If you need a smaller version theres some photoshopped ones in my gallery. 

Rachelx


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Gaaah. So sorry guys! I completely forgot about this site hahaha. I'll get on it right away


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

englishcowgirl::










So sorry it took so long. D=


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Miischiief said:


> Writing: Huntsgreen Mischief and Gemma together for life
> 
> Font Colour: Blue
> 
> ...


You need to find me better pictures. I can't make a type one with any of those. And no, I can't make it sparkle. It's has to be CARTOON. 

englishcowgirl::










RunicsGirl16::










BeautifulBay::










rachiesmif::


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd love one if you dont mind?


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Could you please fill out the form on the first page if you'd like a sig? And I'm going to need better pictures. Thanks. =]


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

you said you couldn't work from then photo's so here is the link to my album:-

http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r32/gemma_mischief04/

---- Mischief is the dun

thanks xx


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Your photobucket isn't set to public.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

you would be an absolute angel if you could do these photos for me!

The white ones name is Gypsy and the black Angus. Just do whatever you think is best.Thank you in advanced.!


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

oh hope these work then?

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w312/Miischiief/IMG_0925.jpg
^^^^Mischief (Dun)

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w312/Miischiief/IMG_0922.jpg

hope these can work


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Okay. Thanks. Those pictures will work much better.

1) Miischeiif
2) Madds


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

haha i made englishcowgirl 
a siggy with the same writing!  
guess great minds think alike Tay? 

They all look really good! 

-Dusky xoxoxo


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

Can you make me one that says True Cowgirl? if thats ok? 


-chelsea-


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

Cna you make me one? 



-chelsea-


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

i would like "team penning is not a hobby it is an obsession" pink and blue with this pic.








or








which ever u think would be better. thnx alot i luv what u hav dun u hav mad som great signature pics


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry guys, I'm not making anymore signatures for a while. I'm way too busy to come on here (and I forget to all the time haha). I'm really sorry.


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

thnaks so much!


----------

